# Sydney Edition Vs. Outback



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

What is the Sydney Edition all about? How does it differ from regular Outbacks? Just curious.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I think till just recently it was just bells and whistles. Fancy stuff in the inside and a deeper slide. I think some of them were bigger then a comparable outback.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

How about luxury model. Lincoln over a Ford or a Cadillac over a Pontiac.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The one thing I am pretty sure of is if its a Sydney, you can have a choice of a dinette or the usual table/ bed combo in the slide.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The Sydney is basically the high-end edition of the Outback family. Better trim, bigger tanks and wheels, etc. Also - with one quickly forgotten exception* - all fifth wheel Outback's have been, and are Sydney's.

Happy Trails,
Doug

* Okay, Outback aficionados... Who can name that one 5'er that was not branded a Sydney Edition?


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> The Sydney is basically the high-end edition of the Outback family. Better trim, bigger tanks and wheels, etc. Also - with one quickly forgotten exception* - all fifth wheel Outback's have been, and are Sydney's.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> ...


UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Fleetwood Wilderness ?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> The Sydney is basically the high-end edition of the Outback family. Better trim, bigger tanks and wheels, etc. Also - with one quickly forgotten exception* - all fifth wheel Outback's have been, and are Sydney's.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> ...


Well I think that there is more than one. In 2004 there was the 28frls and the 29fbhs also in 2005 the 28frls,29frls and the 30frks with the fisrt Sydney TT the 30rls. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you get a chance...just swing into a local Outback RV sales location and check them out. Doesn't cost anything to look.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Up until two year ago the Sidney addition was just an upgrade to several of the Outback editions. Last year they changed to the Sidney as a separate model. There are now models in the Outback line that is not in the Sidney and visa versa. The Outback is listed as a upper lower end camper and the Sidney is listed as a mid-level camper.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Here are some of them.

Taller inside. Upgraded shower, counters, sink. Bigger tanks. More carpet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Here are some of them.
> 
> Taller inside. Upgraded shower, counters, sink. Bigger tanks. *More carpet.*


Maybe it is just me... but the carpet is not something I want more of. It gets dirty and you can't simply sweep it out.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here are some of them.
> 
> Taller inside. Upgraded shower, counters, sink. Bigger tanks. *More carpet.*


Maybe it is just me... but the carpet is not something I want more of. It gets dirty and you can't simply sweep it out.
[/quote]

It has not been bad so far, But i thought the same thing when i got it.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The carpet in my 27RSDS bedroom was removed by the local dealership. There is vinyl underneath. They said the only thing you can't remove it on is the slide area.
Darlene


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Quite a bit more headroom inside a Sydney.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

About 8 grand.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> About 8 grand.


...that's is a lot of beer money.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> About 8 grand.


...that's is a lot of beer money.








[/quote]

Just enough for that SoCal rally.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you get a chance...just swing into a local Outback RV sales location and check them out. Doesn't cost anything to look.


Excuse me, but I've had many "...just looking" excursions become quite costly.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

There have always been model distinctions. The 31RQS has been availably only as a Sydney at least since 2006 when I bought mine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Morgueman said:


> If you get a chance...just swing into a local Outback RV sales location and check them out. Doesn't cost anything to look.


Excuse me, but I've had many "...just looking" excursions become quite costly.








[/quote]

come to think of it....you're right.


----------



## alias1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Outback Sydney Rules!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bodydouble said:


> Outback Sydney Rules!


Hey bodydouble...welcome to the site. This appears to be your first post.

Glad you found us.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

I would take the "regular" OB countertops over my Sydney - The OB seem to be solid surface and mine are laminate which means I cant just cut any old thing on them....I have to carry a cutting block....

Other than that, I LOVE MY SYDNEY.....SHE IS JUST LIKE A MEMBER OF THE FAMILY









Sorry for yelling, but I just happened to be on a rooftop and it needed to be shouted....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jedmunson said:


> I would take the "regular" OB countertops over my Sydney - The OB seem to be solid surface and mine are laminate which means I cant just cut any old thing on them....I have to carry a cutting block....
> 
> Other than that, I LOVE MY SYDNEY.....SHE IS JUST LIKE A MEMBER OF THE FAMILY
> 
> ...


If I could tow a 31RRQS....I'd be YELLING too. That is one awesome Outback. ...yes, I'm jealous.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I would take the "regular" OB countertops over my Sydney - The OB seem to be solid surface and mine are laminate which means I cant just cut any old thing on them....I have to carry a cutting block....
> 
> Other than that, I LOVE MY SYDNEY.....SHE IS JUST LIKE A MEMBER OF THE FAMILY
> 
> ...


If I could tow a 31RRQS....I'd be YELLING too. That is one awesome Outback. ...yes, I'm jealous.
[/quote]

Yeah, but you would have to give up that quadrasteer and I hear those are "sweet"....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jedmunson said:


> I would take the "regular" OB countertops over my Sydney - The OB seem to be solid surface and mine are laminate which means I cant just cut any old thing on them....I have to carry a cutting block....
> 
> Other than that, I LOVE MY SYDNEY.....SHE IS JUST LIKE A MEMBER OF THE FAMILY
> 
> ...


If I could tow a 31RRQS....I'd be YELLING too. That is one awesome Outback. ...yes, I'm jealous.
[/quote]

Yeah, but you would have to give up that quadrasteer and I hear those are "sweet"....
[/quote]

That is the sole reason I'm not driving a rig that could pull a 31RQS. The Quadrasteer is amazing. People that ride in the Suburan are shocked by the corners I can take....most say...Whooaa (like I'm not going to make it)....then they follow up with WOW!!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I would take the "regular" OB countertops over my Sydney - The OB seem to be solid surface and mine are laminate which means I cant just cut any old thing on them....I have to carry a cutting block....
> 
> Other than that, I LOVE MY SYDNEY.....SHE IS JUST LIKE A MEMBER OF THE FAMILY
> 
> ...


If I could tow a 31RRQS....I'd be YELLING too. That is one awesome Outback. ...yes, I'm jealous.
[/quote]

Yeah, but you would have to give up that quadrasteer and I hear those are "sweet"....
[/quote]

That is the sole reason I'm not driving a rig that could pull a 31RQS. The Quadrasteer is amazing. People that ride in the Suburan are shocked by the corners I can take....most say...Whooaa (like I'm not going to make it)....then they follow up with WOW!!
[/quote]

My DH says Whooaa prior to my turns, but he doesnt follow up with WOW


----------

